# Fox Pro----------Hellfire



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha !!!!!!!!!!! What can ya say about this Great Company**-------Sent my Hellfire in to have new sounds put on and a General Check -up---The Guys in Customer Service Excel doing their Job-It was back home before I even missed it and better than New--All I can Say Is Thanks Guys for the Great Job you Do------GO FOX PRO____________________skip*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great report Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So what are these new sounds...lol.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have some really tired sounds on my FoxPro, too. I loaded some from the FoxPro site and they sound phony - especially the owl and crow mixed sound.

I'd love to get some better sounds for it. Maybe start another thread...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good idea Glen

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/21003-fox-pro-sounds-and-others-do-they-get-worn/


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ok here's some of their new sounds that I had put on my Hellfire------Devil Bunny---Bay Bee Cottontail #2---Rabbit--Western Vole--Baby Porcupine---Grieving Gray Fox----Baby Bobcat--Troubled Coyote---Coyote female Sore Howls and a bunch of other older proven sounds That I didn't have on the call-------------They have I think 17 new sounds they put out this year--even alligator-------------------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you record Ironworker in distress when that coyote was gnawing on your leg ? I'd guess an asterisk would go with that one(*adults only)


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Did you record Ironworker in distress when that coyote was gnawing on your leg ? I'd guess an asterisk would go with that one(*adults only)
> 
> *LOL---There was some Blue Haze in the air but that's because IT WAS Boilermaker Distress--we get payed more* :biggrin: :biggrin: because we do it under pressure Ha haa


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The Bay Bee Cottontail works well up in this country Skip--- I have best results at half volume.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks CAT----------Will be trying it out soon----------sb*


----------



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Ok here's some of their new sounds that I had put on my Hellfire------Devil Bunny---Bay Bee Cottontail #2---Rabbit--Western Vole--Baby Porcupine---Grieving Gray Fox----Baby Bobcat--Troubled Coyote---Coyote female Sore Howls and a bunch of other older proven sounds That I didn't have on the call-------------They have I think 17 new sounds they put out this year--even alligator-------------------sb*


Ifyou dint mind me askibg what did that cost you putting new sounds on and getting your call serviced. I also have a hellfire and love it.


----------

